# Website to Determine How Many Seats are Left on a Flight?



## catwgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

I know I have seen it posted here before - a website where you could plug in a flight you are interested in and it would tell you how many seats were left on that particular flight.  I can't fiind it in my favorites.  Can anyone help me?

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## camachinist (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd be happy to pay good money for such an animal. Even my direct GDS accesses only show seats left for sale and seat assignments, neither of which are completely accurate. IOW, the airline can and does oversell the plane and they also don't assign seats to everyone who has a paid or held reservation. 

Pat


----------



## Dave M (Apr 11, 2007)

Pat is correct. 

There are sites, some of which charge a fee, that show how many seats an airline is willing to sell in various fare classes on a flight. However, unless those numbers are almost all zeroes, you won't be able to get a good feel as to how many seats are still available.


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Pat and Dave.  What quick responses, wow!


----------



## bkwrm45 (Apr 11, 2007)

*seat location.*

Check www.seatguru.com


----------



## bkwrm45 (Apr 11, 2007)

I might have goofed, this tells locations. Sorry about that.


----------



## AzMin (Apr 11, 2007)

You need to know a flight crew member and even then they're really protective of their access. They have access to their airline's flight info - how many seats available, how many are sold, and how many standbys are open. The information, which is pretty extensive and almost up-to-the-minute is divided up between the classes available on a plane. This is how they get listed on various standby flights when they travel. My daughter is a Delta flight attendant. I don't know about other airlines but Delta flight crews have access to all Delta connection flights as well. And yes, lots of flights are oversold.


----------



## Spence (Apr 11, 2007)

catwgirl said:


> I know I have seen it posted here before - a website where you could plug in a flight you are interested in and it would tell you how many seats were left on that particular flight.  I can't fiind it in my favorites.  Can anyone help me? Thanks! Linda


You might try www.seatcounter.com.  As camac insinuated it doesn't show the seats left it shows the seats left to be sold up to a single digit limit by fare class.


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 11, 2007)

www.seatcounter.com is what I use.  You have to know what the various categories mean though, and I only know them for Air Canada (which is what I fly the most).  Once you know what airline you're flying, go to that specific board on www.flyertalk.com and search using "seat counter" and/or  "fare classes".  You should be able to find what the various fare classes mean.  Good luck!


----------



## camachinist (Apr 11, 2007)

SeatCounter uses screenscraping technology and scripts to pull information from airline web sites. Great tool, but only as accurate as the information the airlines provide to the public.

The person with the family member in the business is absolutely correct. One of my wife's clients, before she retired from UA, was a senior CSR and could provide all that information in real time. She was, and still is, an "angel" (which is what we affectionately call such employees willing to help us out). Mileage running depends on accurate GDS/CRS data and I pay quite handsomely for what I get, but it's still not as much as an airline employee has.

Yup, SeatGuru (and SeatExpert) are fabulous for telling one about where they might wish to sit on the plane but that's it. Great tool, though. I annotate my hardcopy UA elite seating charts with SG notes so I can refer to them when angling for seat assignments on rebookings at the airport or on the phone (away from the computer). 

Pat


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 11, 2007)

This is the site that was posted by TUGgers a few years ago.  Of course, I can never remember what all the letters/numbers mean and then I have to go searching for my key to the code.  I think it was Dave M who posted the meaning of the codes on the old BBS.  

http://www.flyaow.com/classavailability.htm


----------



## Dave M (Apr 11, 2007)

Evelyn -

That site used to have information similar to seatcounter.com, but its usefulness has mostly evaporated.


----------

